

Vulnerability Research Challenge for Hackers - drl
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/new-vulnerability-research-challenge-put-hackers-test/
The Vulnerability Research Challenge is open to all Hackers &amp; InfoSec pros who want to test their skills and see how they rank against the global competition.
======
infosecbuzz
Great idea!

